# navionics chip won't load



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

purchased new lowrance 112c depth finder try loading navionics
chip. 2005 model and 2009 model, won;t load and show the 
detail rock bars, need help.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Have you updated the 112? Are you sure it will accept the chip you got for it?


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I just loaded mine for the first time. It's a brand new Navionics chip (Great Lakes) and it wasn't listed in my Eagle fish finder. It had North / South / East / West (I think a couple others) so I chose one after another until it loaded up the countours surrounding me. I think it took a second after I scrolled from top to bottom of the options...Note: I was able to see the map on screen while I selected these different menu options so I could tell if it loaded or not...

Also, there was a special section in my Eagle instruction manual for loading Navionics maps...so you may look for a special section like that for yours? You may have to follow a specific menu path in order to select the chip that you are trying to load up. Good luck.


----------

